# Battery box and fuel tank tie down



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Use a piece of wood. Starboard does not like glues.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm assuming I would need to epoxy coat the strip of wood before sticking it down with 5200?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Get a piece of hardwood and not necessary. Depending what kind you choose you may have to redo it in 10 years. Softwoods will work but lifespan will be short.


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)

PVC sign board.


----------

